# SNAFU MTB Tires



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Does anyone know who carries these? They look like great tyres. I want to try them out. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

In case anyone was interested, Sidewall Distribution sells these tires. I bought a couple and they work awesome! I would highly recommend them. Go to www.shopsidewalldisrto.com The guys there are very helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

hey e86, i was wondering about snafu tires too.... which tire are you running and what type of terrain do you primarily ride w/ em?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I am running some snafus. A 2.35 Knob Job on the front and a 2.35 Rim Job on the back. I ride mostly pumptracks/bmx tracks, skateparks and a little street. Zero complains so far...

http://www.snafubmx.com/tab2_subNav7.php

I dont know where you would get them. They were new (unmounted) when i bought my bike used and i threw them on and love them


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the info spazzy, looks like sidewall is the distributor for the US...i corrected the link: http://www.shopsidewalldistro.com/s-3-mtb.aspx


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have the knob job on the front and the rim job on the back. I ride street, my pump track, and dirt jumps. They work well on all terrain except for loose dirt and mud.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw some online, quite awhile ago and they were going for stupid low prices like 12 or 15 bucks a tire, I should have stocked up but I was poor at the time. 

I see in the link they are for a 20'', mine are on a 26er dj, maybe thats why they were getting blown out...


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

They do offer them in 26 X 2.35 also. It is amazing how cheap 20" tires are compared to 26"! I mean most of the time they are double and triple the cost. It is only another 6" taller in diameter and most of the time only .25" wider.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a pair that I need to mount up. Not much motivation to do anything with the bike right now when it's cold and snowy.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are they wider than a 2.2 HolyRoller? I have no room for anything wider but could sure go for something lighter.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Bryan,
They are actually a 2.35, but fit more like a 2.1 or 2.2, I hope this helps.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just read that they are 52.14cm wide which makes them a little narrower than my 2.35 Holy Rollers which is a good thing.


----------

